# RX-V661 and parametric equalisation



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello guys, this is my first post here at ht shack after a while of reading of many days. I am one of those who is in search for the holy grail to hi-fi audio but with not much luck so far . Been using a RX-V661 for a while with not so good results in audio reproduction. Have been able to get an average movie sound quality too. I am sure that this is not what I expected compared to what I heard during audition. My current gear is as follows.

Panasonic Plasma 42"
Sony DVD player connected to Pana via component cables
DVD optical audio connected to RX-V661
Definitive technology ProCinema 800 montors for L,R,SL,SR,C and Jamo 150W Sub.

After all the readings I understand that the acoustics and system settings to some extend are the culprits. For the time being I have reset all the processing and set the speakers to small and crossed at 120Hz. Read a lot about REW and wanted to do a room measurement first. Here is the list of things that I have thought of buying.

1. Galaxy CM-140 ( SPL meter )
2. A USB based sound card - Creative soundblaster 24 live
3. Required cables Y connectors etc for wiring the above 
4. 3.5 mm Stereo Plug To Dual RCA Jack Adapter to connect the mono out of Galaxy to sound card left and right channel inputs - 2 nos

But now the real problem is it looks like RX-661 doesnt allow to manually adjust the parametric equalisers ? Am I missing something here ? Please help me with this. If this is not a feature that is available then what are my next options ? BFD or is there any other reasonably priced full range parametric equalizers ?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd run the Yamaha auto setup first, and then correct what's left with a BFD.


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

Opening the thread again after a long time, guys I need help. Can someone confirm whether my next steps are in the right direction ?

I am planning to buy ECM8000+XENYX 802 and the needed adaptors along with a BFD so that the low end can be equalized for a house curve. Now my question is if I go for the above setup will I still need to buy CM-140 so that I can set up SPLs manually if needed at some point ?

Also I heard the same at whirlpool forums,



> I've listened to YPAO (and Pioneer's MCACC) and while they do 'work', I would rate them (along with Audyssey's basic calibration, 2EQ) as mediocre. They are all capable of knocking out the worst kinks in bad speakers, but none of them do much for low frequencies or subwoofer integration.


This is one of the key factors that tells me that inbuilt YPAO cannot tame the low end and works mostly on mid range and up. Is this rt ? Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

hdr77 said:


> Opening the thread again after a long time, guys I need help. Can someone confirm whether my next steps are in the right direction ?
> 
> I am planning to buy ECM8000+XENYX 802 and the needed adaptors along with a BFD so that the low end can be equalized for a house curve. Now my question is if I go for the above setup will I still need to buy CM-140 so that I can set up SPLs manually if needed at some point ?
> 
> ...


I agree. YPAO is mediocre, and I use it just to begin with programming (I have a RX765). Use your ears instead! Move your speakers to get the best of them, check for reflections...
However, I think that you shuld point to another direction: get another DVD player! This makes a huge difference! Try Oppo or Cambridge! 
Giselle

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

Giselle, Thanks for your response. To explore a bit further on the DVD player part, what was your experience when you upgraded your DVD ? Was it better picture quality, a cleaner noise and better full range signal output ? Also are there any specific models you suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

hdr77 said:


> Giselle, Thanks for your response. To explore a bit further on the DVD player part, what was your experience when you upgraded your DVD ? Was it better picture quality, a cleaner noise and better full range signal output ? Also are there any specific models you suggest. Thanks.


I am more an audiophille than a videophille. So, I purchased a Sony DVD with the hope to benefit from the DACs of such technology... I was surprised when I heard my prefered CDs on my good old Technics CD player and on the Sony. No benefits whatsoever. I was very dissapointed. Then I came accross to an OPPO 83 and Eureka! Sound is wonderful (it could read different formats of audio, which is a great advantage) and video is also wonderful, as it can read DVD and Blue Ray. That model (OPPO 83) was on the best if not the best BR player of 2009 or 2010. It is discontinued to a newer 93 or even better 95. It all depends on your wallet. The OPPO83 was in the range of 600. I think the new 95 is in the range of 1,000.

And that is why I suggested the Cambridge Azur Universall BR player, the new one (which will be reviewed shortly along with the OPPO95). Both are terrific players.

Bottomline: OPPO is a great alternative. Cambridge manufactured the 840C CD player, which is the best CD player .... Can you imagine what they can do for Blue Ray?

Giselle

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A 120hz Crossover is awfully high for the Subwoofer. Most do not preform that well when handling Frequencies that high. In addition, the Subwoofer becomes noticeable whereas at 80hz it should not be localized. If the Level is too high on the Sub compared to the other Speakers, that will often not be the case. However, the reason THX uses 80hz as the Recommended Crossover Point is that it is the highest point they found before the Subwoofer became localized.

As for YPAO, I think it works pretty well, but believe Audyssey MultEQ to provide better results in my experience. That being said, I do think Yamaha makes excellent AVR's and am a huge fan of the Aventage Line that was recently introduced.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> A 120hz Crossover is awfully high for the Subwoofer. Most do not preform that well when handling Frequencies that high. In addition, the Subwoofer becomes noticeable whereas at 80hz it should not be localized. If the Level is too high on the Sub compared to the other Speakers, that will often not be the case. However, the reason THX uses 80hz as the Recommended Crossover Point is that it is the highest point they found before the Subwoofer became localized.
> 
> As for YPAO, I think it works pretty well, but believe Audyssey MultEQ to provide better results in my experience. That being said, I do think Yamaha makes excellent AVR's and am a huge fan of the Aventage Line that was recently introduced.
> ...


I do agree! The Aventage line seems really cool! I like my RX-765....

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wrong Thread. Sorry about that as there were 2 Yamaha related Threads I was Posting on. Yamaha makes such reliable AVR's. In this age of Outsourcing, this is a most rare trait.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

No worries, it was informative though. Food for thought. Measurements + Room treatments or go for a good cd player marantz or something!

Definitely I am getting a SPL meter to calibrate all levels right and the bass localization issue is there. So cross over will move to 80Hz as advised. May be I need to run YPAO once again ? Does YPAO do a complete spectrum equalization ? Is there a way to just manage the bass frequencies through a RX-661 yamaha ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I find using an SPL Meter to be compulsory. When I got my Onkyo TX-NR3008, it offers Audyssey MultEQ XT32. Amazingly, XT32 Calibrated the front 3 Channels dead on at 75db's. but the Surrounds were so low that they would not even read in the Measurement Band. It just said Low.

With MultEQ XT, All Channels were well below 75db's and I would imagine that if just relying on MultEQ XT that the experience would be somewhat underwhelming. After Calibrating to 75db's, Audyssey sounds amazing. I do set the Subwoofer to around 78-80db's as the Subwoofer is kinda hard to accurately Measure and in my experience it seems to stem from all of the reflected sounds so 80db's has always worked better for me. Before Audyssey, I did set All Channels to 75db's.
Cheers.
JJ


----------

